# Bat-tries.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dan Anderson from AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/blog/in-the-shop/bat-tries/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Got talking to the battery guy at our local auto parts store, and it makes perfect sense but just never thought of it, the higher the CCA of a battery in the same size package as a lower CCA battery, the shorter the life of the higher output one. To get more CCA they have to pack more plates in the battery, the more plates a battery has the closer they have to be to one another and the quicker it shorts out from sulfides.


----------



## shortrow2 (Sep 25, 2017)

Good article, may prevent mat-tries with the bat-tries.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I agree if there bad replace them . Local guy sold interstate We used nothing but them . I have come up to the conclusion on our farm , Interstate does not work for us


----------

